# Love that Lasted for Centuries



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Or at least a gesture of affection

http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/18/world/europe/skeletons-holding-hands/index.html?hpt=hp_c3


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That whole article and some of it's off shoot articles was quite interesting


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's so sweet! That could be Rick and I. Except his hands would be around my neck, and I would be sticking a knife in his ribs. But we'd be together in love too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You are so demented:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I try. Thank you for noticing.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I hope they leave them together. It would be sad to part them after so many years.


----------

